

Show HN: Rapping with the Speech Synthesis API - davidchang
http://davidchang.github.io/html5-rap-synthesis/#/-JjYb7jLwlD4YjZJPZK3

======
davidchang
Code: [https://github.com/davidchang/html5-rap-
synthesis](https://github.com/davidchang/html5-rap-synthesis)

Blog post: [http://davidandsuzi.com/teaching-the-browser-to-
rap/](http://davidandsuzi.com/teaching-the-browser-to-rap/)

